# Need help with a salt risen bread recipe



## Suzanne Lowry (Oct 24, 2006)

This is my first message, so I hope I'm doing it correctly.  I would like to make salt risen bread like my grandmother used to make, but she had radiators to set her yeast on.  How do you set the yeast so it smells and bubbles and the bread will be good?  (I use the bread in my Thanksgiving dressing.)

Suzanne


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 25, 2006)

Suzanne, perhaps this might help. I found this in google.



 Salt risen starter, Grandma's Stinky Bread!!!


My dear departed Grandma Gert used 2 old potatoes, old with large developed eyes, not moldy. Peel and cut them up about the same size as raw fries. Place in a crock, cover with 2 to 3 cups boiling water, 1/4 t.
salt, 1 t. sugar, 4 T. of corn meal. Cover and place in the oven with just the pilot light on, in about 8 to 12 hours, hopefully it will get bubbly and stinky.


Her recipe is: Heat 2 cups milk to warm, put potatoe water with milk, add 1/2 pinch salt, 1/2 t. soda and enough flour to make a spongy dough, let rise.  After rise, add enough flour for a good workable bread dough,
shape into loafs, rise again in pan, then bake at 350 F. for approx. 1 hour.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 25, 2006)

You can turn on your oven to 200* and then turn it off. Use it for a draft free warm place to let your bread rise.


----------

